# Sabaa Nationals



## Rob Fisher (11/8/14)

As some of you know I was a little busy this last week fishing my very first SABAA Nationals! It's now done and dusted and an awesome result for a Rookie and special thanks to Howard Johnson (my fishing buddy and coach for the last few years and husband of @Just B) for all the training and planning this past year! We are both happy with my respectable 23rd place amongst the top 50 bass anglers in SA! 




Full results here - http://www.sabaa.co.za/scoreboard.aspx

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## johan (11/8/14)

Congratulations Rob

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/14)

Oh and the icing on the cake was that I won a cruise to the Portuguese Islands in the fund raising raffle! Whoooo!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (11/8/14)

Congrats Rob! That is amazing

I think you could write the book on "Noob to Elite" 

Classic photo. The Reo sneaks in everywhere

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (11/8/14)

That's great Rob and surely the owner of the most travelled Reos soon.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Reonat (11/8/14)

Well done Rob. Awesome result

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Just B (11/8/14)

Well done Rob.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Al3x (11/8/14)

well done @Rob Fisher congrads

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (11/8/14)

Congrats Rob! That's an awesome result! Boom!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (11/8/14)

Congrats @Rob Fisher . Great news. 

The Cyclone and that drip tip look freaking awesome

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (11/8/14)

congratulations @Rob Fisher !! Ahhh that cruise looks awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (11/8/14)

Congrats, Skipper. When is the cruise?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Morne (11/8/14)

Congrats and very well done @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/14)

Andre said:


> Congrats, Skipper. When is the cruise?


 
November!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## MarkK (11/8/14)

Green with envy!!!

Lucky man  Enjoy it hey! Show off those reo's and convert as many as you can

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (11/8/14)

Wow congrats Rob!!! 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

